# [Gelöst] Kann nur als root kde starten

## linux88

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

wenn ich mein laptop starte  komme ich in der konsole aus und kann mich einloggen, wenn ich mich als root einlogge und 

```
startx
```

 tippe startet kde.

wenn ich mich aber als einen anderen benutzer einlogge den ich mir angelgt habe und startx eingebe versucht kde zu starten aber ich komme wieder im terminal aus.

Das ist natürlich doof mich ja nicht den ganzen tag als root unterwges sein.

Wo ist das Problem ? ich habe leider garkeine ahnug.

Und dan habe ich noch ein Problem wenn ich 

```
startkde
```

 eintippe bekomme ich folgende meldung:

$DISPLAY is not set or cannot connect to the X server 

hier habe ich etwas gefunden https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-842230-start-0.html

 *Quote:*   

> set à new first line
> 
> exec startkde
> 
> In
> ...

 

Nur weiß ich nicht wenns überhaupt die lösung ist wo genau ich das dort eintippen soll will da nix falsch machen.

Und dann wollte ich noch wissen wo der unterschied zwischen startx und startkde ist ?

GrußLast edited by linux88 on Wed Jun 20, 2012 5:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Obelix

probier doch mal folgendes:

trag in der /etx/conf.d/xdm in der untersten Zeil DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm" ein.

danach kannst du als root eingeben: /etc/init.d/xdm start

du solltest jetzt im kde-login rauskommen, wo du dich als normaler Benutzer anmelden kannst.

Wenn das soweit dein Ziel ist, dann kannst du diesen Zustand automatisieren, in dem du in der root-konsole eintippst: "rc-update add /etc/init.d/xdm default"

Gruß

Obelix

p.s. wenn das nicht dein Ziel ist, dann brauche ich mehr Infos...

p.p.s. dein Schnippsel stammt vermutlich aus einer anderen Architektur...

----------

## linux88

JA Klalr das ist mein Zeil man sol ja nicht immer als Root unterwegs sein wenn nicht nötig 

Ich werd das jetzt mal ausprobieren

Edit:

Also das klappt schonmal gut mit /etc/init.d/xdm start

Nur wenn ich mich als root einloggen will bekomm ich die meldung das root als anmeldung nicht zulässig ist  und wenn ich mich mit einen anderen benutzer anmelden will kommt garnicht nur das nur das passwort feld leert sich so das ich ein neues eingeben kann.

----------

## Obelix

...aber es existiert schon ein anderer Benutzer als root auf dem System? Dann kann man diesen auch im KDE anmelden. Dass KDE nicht als root gestartet werden kann/soll macht ja Sinn, denn sonst läuft ja jeder Prozess mit root-Berechtigung, und das kann nicht Sinn und Zweck der Übung sein. 

Um Arbeiten als root zu machen, kannst du ja dann in einer Konsole "su" oder "su -" machen und deine Arbeit erledigen.

guck mal nach, ob im Verzeichnis des Benutzers, mit dem du dich im KDE anmelden willst, ein Verzeichnis ".kde4" existiert. Wenn ja, lösche es und starte den kde neu. Klappts dann?

----------

## linux88

JA macht schon sinn aber wenn ich 

```
startx
```

 eintippe komm ich auch als root in kde.

Klar möchte ich dies nicht darum will ich mich ja als anderen benutzer einloggen

Welche sverzeichnis genau meinst du ?   ich habe bei der Installation von gentoo kein separates /home  angelegt.

Wo genau muss ich suchen ?

Im verzeichniss / befindet siche home und dort befindet sich mein angelegter beutzer aber dort ist kein .kde4 zufinden

----------

## forrestfunk81

 *linux88 wrote:*   

> Nur wenn ich mich als root einloggen will bekomm ich die meldung das root als anmeldung nicht zulässig ist  

 

Dass du dich als root nicht anmelden kannst ist auch gut so. Wenn du unbedingt willst, kannst du das in der kdmrc ändern. Das ist aber absolut nicht empfehlenswert, genausowenig wie startx als root auszuführen. Wir sind ja hier nicht unter Windows XP oder früher.

 *linux88 wrote:*   

> und wenn ich mich mit einen anderen benutzer anmelden will kommt garnicht nur das nur das passwort feld leert sich so das ich ein neues eingeben kann.

 

Wie bitte?

Wenns zu einer Authentifizierung kommt steht dazu was in /var/log/messages

z.B. fehlerhafte Anmeldung bei GDM (gnome) 

```
... pam_unix(gdm-password:auth): authentification failure ...
```

oder erfolgreiche Anmeldung:

```
... pam_unix(gdm-password:session): session opend for user ...
```

Ähnliche Logeinträge findest du auch für KDM.

----------

## linux88

So hab jetzt nochmal 

```
/etc/init.d/xdm start
```

 als root eingegeben 

ALso wenn ich mich mit meinen neu erstellten Benutzer anmelden möchte passiert folgendes:

Es sin 2 Felder  oben für den Benutzer unten fürs Passwort

Wenn ich nun alles eingebe werden beide feler rot und das passwort feld wird leer.

Das passiert dann

----------

## Josef.95

Dann ist wahrscheinlich das Passwort so nicht richtig.

Beachte das im (GDM KDM usw) Displaymanager in der Regel ein englisches Tastaturlayout verwendet wird.

----------

## linux88

Ja das ist ja mal der hammer es lag am passwort wahnsinn statt z hatte ich y eingegeben wusste nicht das ich nicht das deutsche layout hatte

Ich konnte mich jetyt einloggen und bin nun als anderer benutyer hier.

jedoch kam beim einloggen diese Meldung

```
Warning cannot open consoleKit session. Unable to open Session failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/System_bus_socket   No such file or Directory
```

Was genau bedeut das

----------

## linux88

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Beachte das im (GDM KDM usw) Displaymanager in der Regel ein englisches Tastaturlayout verwendet wird.

 

Wie kann ich das aendern  als root hab ich alles deutsch  als andere benutzer auch nur das keyboard nicht

Edit:

Hat sich erledigt konnte es über die Tastatur-KDE-Kontrollmodul

----------

